# Justice League Dark on Blu-ray/DVD February 7th and on Digital January 24.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> PRESENTS THE MYSTICAL SIDE OF SUPER HEROES
> 
> ...


----------

